# 16 million dollar horse!!



## bgood400

If I had 16 mil I would not be spending it all on a horse! I would buy a really nice one, but thats just too much.


----------



## Jubilee Rose

Wow, that horse is GORGEOUS but ... OOof! I'm sure he can be scruffy and dirty just like any other horse ... I kind of feel bad for him. I hope he finds an owner that truly cares about him, not just for what he/she can get out of him ... :-(


----------



## bgood400

Jubilee Rose said:


> Wow, that horse is GORGEOUS but ... OOof! I'm sure he can be scruffy and dirty just like any other horse ... I kind of feel bad for him. I hope he finds an owner that truly cares about him, not just for what he/she can get out of him ... :-(


I know if I paid 16 mil for a horse I would take really really good care of him!!


----------



## Lucara

OMFG! 16mill would buy you an upscale farm, a new truck/trailer AND more than one horse O.O. Some people have WAY too much money!


----------



## Dartanion

:shock::-o* what I wouldn't give to have 16 mil to blow, well I guess he didn't blow it but still. :-o:shock:*


----------



## Spastic_Dove

Even the 16 million dollar horse poops in the arena :lol:


----------



## Jubilee Rose

That horse looks so scared and nervous. He won't stand still for the handler. I feel bad for him ... he's just a baby too.


----------



## Kiki

I bet if that horse is unsuccesful he will be sold for $400 to a knackers yard. It happens all the time. I know a gelding who was bought for $800,000 but got over-raced, ripped his windpipe and got sold to the knckers for $600. The racing industry can be horribly cruel as my horse Delta knows


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Spastic_Dove said:


> Even the 16 million dollar horse poops in the arena :lol:



For $16 mill I expected to see gold nuggets!!!!


----------



## Spastic_Dove

Haha Dumas! Me too 

Hopefully he turns out okay. 
I couldn't catch what they were saying about him in the beginning though...

The entire time I just wanted to take the stud chain off of his gums (pet peeve of mine).


----------



## Chocolate

I don't understand how a horse can go for so much, no matter how amazing their blood lines are. A horse is a horse, not a car, or a house.


----------



## TQFgirl

Good goo if I had 16mil to spend i could my about 10 or 15 horses and could still take care of them forever without having to work or anything.


----------



## Junebug

Has he even won anything?! is it a QH? and it must be for charity right?


----------



## my2geldings

That is incredible :shock:


----------



## KatieStanley

I was watching a show on discovery or a channel like it and they were doing a special on "the history of horses".... They mentioned this horse- The Green Monkey- highest price paid for a horse ever. He never did well on the track either they said. I'd like to know where he is today... Or maybe I wouldn't.


----------



## CiscoKidd

Junebug said:


> Has he even won anything?! is it a QH? and it must be for charity right?


nope, its a thoroughbred. I wish it was for charity; 16 million dollars? !! :shock:


----------



## Larra98

that is a beauty horse but i can c how nervous it is sometimes.


----------



## KatieStanley

Hartley DeRenzo Thoroughbreds ~ Ocala, Florida

He is standing at the above farm...his stud fee is $5000 and my mare Addy is closely related on the sires side lol


----------



## bgood400

Junebug said:


> Has he even won anything?! is it a QH? and it must be for charity right?


 I THINK it is a 2 yr old TB. Its rediculous. Invitation only sold for 1.3 or 1.6 million (I cant remember) and he is AQHAs leading sire.


----------



## my2geldings

That is crazy. If I had that kind of money, I would buy myself a nice property, buy a couple Canadians and breed my own little herd. I put the rest of the money aside on a bank account. Can you imagine how much money these guys must have to be able to spend that much money on a horse? I wonder how they did it :shock:


----------



## HorseLuva97

WOW 16 million thats way too much!


----------



## lacyloo

That horse better be pooping out diamonds :shock: :wink:


----------



## equus717

he is pretty but i wonder also about the kind of life that he is going to have.


----------



## reining girl

There is no freaking way i would pay that for a horse, i would buy a ranch and pickup and trailer and more horses lol


----------



## APHA MOMMA

If I had that much money, i definitely wouldn't spend it on a nervous colt (not blaming the colt for his nervousness). I would love to have the money to buy a ranch and make it for autistic and disabled children and then I would buy the best beginner's horses out there for the ranch just for the children!!

How much you wanna bet the $16 million they spent on that horse was just a tax write off! 

Scout, the horse I got for free, well his full sister sold for $33,000 to a woman who used it as a tax right off, geesh, I wish I had that sort of money, haha!!!


----------



## smrobs

Yep. For what I do, I would keep the $16 million, buy my dream ranch, and fill it with $500 horses that I train myself. That horse wouldn't survive one day as a ranch horse.

Some people just have more dollars than sense. I think if all racehorse owners could only afford a $1000 horse, they would take much better care of it instead of the whole "Well I'll just buy a new one if this one breaks" attitude.

BTW: this is a really old thread. LOL


----------

